# OOPS! Doe bred too young



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

One of my doelings is showing definite udder development, her twin sister nothing and the other doeling her age nothing. So she somehow managed to get bred through a page wire fence. She is currently not quite 11 months. The buck arrived 150 days ago today so I am on watch for my other big girls. Now I guess I need to watch her too. I have never had a doe bred so young before so am worried for her.
edited to add-She would have been about 6 months being bred : (


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Got one exactly the same, except I have her lute 141 days ago because she broke in with the buck. I fixed the fence, came back into heat, and apparently got bred through the hog panels. What breed is yours? What is she bred to? All should be fine!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sometimes young does develop an udder without being pregnant. 
you willmostly find this with breeds and bloodlines that are heavy milk producer


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

She could be precocious....ours definately is not, I felt the baby the other day.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sarah if you sah the breeding you probably right.
are you sure you felt kids and not rumen activity?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Susanne- didn't see the breeding, but what I felt was hard and knobby, either a head or back maybe and it didn't appreciate my poking. I caught her in with the buck and gave her lute, I then rebuilt the pen, and she came back into heat, a huge obnoxious heat, and had our lamancha buck on one side and a mini mancha on the other. I didn't see the breeding so who knows who bred her, she herself is a minimancha. I didn't want her bred this year because she was small. My fingers are crossed for the minimancha and not big lamancha. I am trying to get photobucket to work and I will post a pic.


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

If she does kid and you're worried about stunting her growth because of the young age, then maybe you could consider drying her up right after she kdis and bottle raising the baby? That way she can continue to work on growing (instead of producing milk) and won't be stunted completely!!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I had one bred at 2 months old. Not something anyone wants - and my vet did not believe she would get pregnant. So no help there.

She was a pygmy X, not tiny, but she was only 2 months! We ended up at the vet's 5 months later, after hours to get her huge buck kid pulled. If she would've had twins, it would've been better (smaller babies). She made it thru fine, I let her nurse the baby. I had to tube feed for 5 days, because he had a broken jaw. But he learned to nurse just fine.

That was 4 years ago. I still have momma and son (now a wether). No more bucks on our place. I am leary of breeding her, but that's just me.:grin:

You should be fine.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Not worried about stunting her growth, she is 11 months old, and good nutrition will help with that. I just didn't want her to have babies yet, but she had other plans. We lost her mama last year after she got ketosis and even after days of vet care, and nursing by me she died while giving birth, and had to do a post mortem c-section (really really fast mind you) to retrieve her kids. I saved both of them so you can see why I wanted to wait until she was bigger to breed. Here is her pic of her little udder< which I might say is darn cute...Canadian Girl just watch your goat and all should go just fine.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that looks pregnant 
good luck with the kidding. hope everything will be fine


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

barngirl said:


> If she does kid and you're worried about stunting her growth because of the young age, then maybe you could consider drying her up right after she kdis and bottle raising the baby? That way she can continue to work on growing (instead of producing milk) and won't be stunted completely!!


I had never thought about them having babies so young could stunt their growth. I recently purchased a mini-mancha and her baby. The mama conceived when she was only 3 months old so they're both babies together really. The mama is just a tiny thing. It doesn't matter what I feed her on the milking stand, she still stays skinny. She's a sweetheart and a good mommy though. Her sister is due to kid soon (don't know the date exactly, but soon) and she's a bigger goat already. They don't turn a year old till April.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

She's Alpine and I'm pretty sure she's preggo. She has the look and will probably deliver this week. --udder... raised tail head... swollen nether region. I wish I had noticed earlier, but they looked so big and fluffy with their winter coats and I honestly never suspected.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I just figured it out last week when I caught a glimpse of her udder through the long winter hair. Sneaky girls lol. I guess I add her to the milk share program, I have no idea how much she will give but I bet she will be good for 3 whole shares a week.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I'm thinking I'll let mine go dry and then re-breed her this fall after she has the summer and early fall to fill out some more. I was going to bottle the babies anyway. I just came in from getting another pen ready, my luck all 3 will go at once. There better not be anymore surprises


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

shiandpete.1, I'd love to hear more about your milk share program. You should start a thread on that if you haven't already. So, do people buy shares in one goat and you "give" them some milk from her? How much money and how much milk for a share? Oh so curious.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If you are going to let her kid than let her milk. Better yet just let her nurse a buckling, making sure he nurses evenly by you milking her out completely daily until he is strong enough to nurse her all the way out both sides. Letting a doe be dry, this young for nearly a year until she kids again is going to be trouble. Most does who have extended dry periods like this is why they get mastitis. Bacteria normally killed off during heightened immunity while pregnant, is not. At least milk her until she is bred again.

Make sure when using lutelyse to abort pregnancy that you are not giving it until after implantation, giving it as soon as she is bred is meaningless. Wait at least 11 days, if not the full 21.

Being able to contain your bucks is so important. Vicki


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I will post more about the milk shares, which for legal purposes is called herd share. 

Vicki- they need through a hog panel. But next year I will have a pen for the boys in the other barn....it was once the market steer pen, will house 2 market sheep this spring and summer and then the boys, so no chance of contortionist goats managing to get bred through hog panels!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Vicki.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Most likely everything will be fine. That was too young to get bred but there have been many folks here that there doe's were naughty too, or the buck jump's the fence, etc. Good luck & don't forget to let us know how things go.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I had sisters get bred a few years back at I figured 5-6 months old. They did just wonderfully and they where bred to a full size buck (they where LaManchas bred LaMancha). I was worried but they did wonderful with no problems what so ever.

I am sure your little girl will be just fine. I would make sure to be there for the kidding as a just in case measure though. I didn't dry my girls up right away as I needed their milk for the kids but I did bottle raise the kids.

Justine


----------

